

Webhooks, upload notifications and background image processing - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/webhooks_upload_notifications_and_background_image_processing

======
nadavs
This blog post details how you can use Cloudinary to perform asynchronous
background image processing in the cloud and receive web notifications when
uploading and image manipulation are completed. Sample code in PHP, Python &
Django and Ruby on Rails is included.

